# Cpl Leo Bertrand - PPCLI/RCR



## dangerboy (23 Aug 2017)

Some sad news:

https://www.arbormemorial.ca/fairhaven/obituaries/l%C3%A9o-bertrand/8232/



> Bertrand, Léo, lost his battle with PTSD on Sunday, August 20, 2017. He was 33 years old.
> Léo will be sadly missed by his parents, Jacques and Lynn Bertrand; sister Jacqueline (Samuel), brothers Éric (Ashley) and Léo’s twin Jean-Paul; maternal grandparents, Garfield and Lucille Hazell; beloved nieces and nephews, Carlie and Clark Fisher, Evelyn and Nicholas Bertrand, and Adrien Bertrand. Léo is survived by his many aunts, uncles, cousins and a large circle of friends.
> Léo is predeceased by his paternal grandparents Martial and Gabrielle Bertrand and by his nephew Thomas Fisher.
> Léo served a total of 13 years in the Canadian Armed Forces Infantry, half with PPCLI where he served two campaigns in Afghanistan in 2006 – 2008 and the second half serving his country with 2RCR.
> ...


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (23 Aug 2017)

:cdnsalute:

Rest in peace.


----------

